# صناعة الورق من قش الارز



## صفوان اصف (5 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اثناء بحثي على النت قرأة في العديد من المواقع عن ابتكار طريقة لصناعة الورق من قش الارز ( عفش الارز) 
وتم تصنيع ماكنة للقيام بذلك واخص بالذكر كلية الهندسة في جامعة عين شمس
ولكن لم اجد اين يمكن شراء مثل هذه الماكنة وما هي الجوانب الفنية للموضوع
ارجوا التكرم بأضافة اية معلومات فنيه تتعلق بالعملية او الماكينه من الجميع
وشكرا


----------



## قوة الابداع (24 فبراير 2013)

يهمني الموضوع ايضاً
وهو كما سمعت منفذ في ماليزيا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 فبراير 2013)

يا جماعة الموضوع موجود فعلا وتم تجميع خط الانتاج لكن لم نبدا الانتاج نظرا للاحوال السياسية وموجود فى مصر كتير والاخ papermaker ربنا يبارك فيه عنده الدراسة كامله


----------



## صفوان اصف (24 فبراير 2013)

ابحث من سنة ونصف ولغاية الان لم اجد شيء مفيد


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 فبراير 2013)

الاخ صفوان دعنى اسال ما معنى كلمة مفيد من وجهه نظرك؟ تقدر تزور اى مصنع كرتون او ورق او مناديل ورقية وتشوف بنفسك خطوط الانتاج تشرفنى حتى لو عايز تتفرج على شركة ادفو للورق لان مصنعنا لم تنتهى تركيباته حتى الان لكن للعلم خط انتاجنا المتواضع طوله اكثر من 80 متر طولى فى عرض 3 متر بدون المستلزمات وده يعتبر لعب عيال فى صناعة الورق ولا يبدا من القش ولكن من اللب او الدشت لكن مرحلة تجهيز القش ليصبح خامه للورق مرحلة قبل ذلك وصناعة الورق من الصناعات الغالية فى ماكيناتها يعنى بتتكلم فى ملايين ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## ahmedvay (1 مارس 2013)

*كنت انوى عمل ورشة صغيرة لاعادة تدوير الورق ارجو من الاخوة مساعدتى فى زيارة اى مصنع متخصص فى ذلك اوحتى فى انتاج الورق من البداية وله جزيل الشكر 
اخوكم 
احمد صبرى 
مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج 
رقمى : 01112956616*


----------



## spotcolor (12 مارس 2013)

موفقين بإذن الله


----------



## mohemmed gad (26 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
عايز اعرف طريقة عمل ماكينة اعادة تدوير الورق وماهى المواد المكونة لخامة تدوير الورق


----------

